# Scratch-built Skeleton & Corpse



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just thought I would post my skeleton and corpsing tutorial. It's a series of four videos. I don't think it turned out too bad for a newbie. What do you think?

Video 1




Video 2




Video 3




Video 4


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum!! Great vids and corpse btw. You'll fit in perfectly..also, love the signature! It's all about making grown men shriek!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Icky in all the nice ways - well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you used AllenH's plastic/heat gun corpsing method - gives great results.

I like the way you did the hair.


----------



## diyhaunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Woohoo! This project made my first featured listing at instructables.com.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Skeleton-Corpse-from-Scratch/


----------

